# Halford's Real Classic bike



## samanosuke (10 Oct 2009)

Hi all. This is my first post but i've been lurking for a while now! :arrow:

Anyway, to the topic at hand:

My girlfriend has taken a liking to a halfords exclusive classic bike: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_700703_langId_-1_categoryId_165534)

We've looked around for other alternatives but none have really fit the bill. Because this is Halford's own range, I wanted a few reviews/feedback on halford's own bikes (not neccessarily this bike in particular) from the informed before I part with my money.

Thank you in advance!


Edit: Woops, I may have placed this thread in the wrong section! sorry!


----------



## ACS (10 Oct 2009)

:arrow:

Some alternatives.  

The very mention on this Hellfords on this board can cause ruptions.

Many will say avoid if you can there are better bikes out there and far better bike shops.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Oct 2009)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/SRAM_Sprocket_For_Internal_Gear_Hubs/5360019500/

You'll need one of these in the 24 tooth version.

And a length of chain.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/SRAM_Sprocket_For_Internal_Gear_Hubs/5360019500/
> 
> You'll need one of these in the 24 tooth version.
> 
> And a length of chain.



Second thoughts. You won't get the large srocket inside that chainguard.

Forget it. The bike I mean!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (10 Oct 2009)

You haven't said why she's taken a liking to this one - suppose it's looks?
You also haven't said why the others didn't work out...? 

Some more possibilities, then...


----------



## samanosuke (10 Oct 2009)

Risking opening a can of worms, is it really that bad/what could possibly go wrong?.... 

My girlfriend insist that £250 for a bike is a lot, but if spending a bit more can prevent a nightmare, I wouldn't mind doing just that.

However, it's the whole look of the bike which she really likes. :arrow:

Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## samanosuke (10 Oct 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> You haven't said why she's taken a liking to this one - suppose it's looks?
> You also haven't said why the others didn't work out...?
> 
> Some more possibilities, then...



Yeah it's the look she's fallen for. Was typing away when you posted methinks.


----------



## beachcaster (10 Oct 2009)

was in Evans Cycles yesterday and they had some lovely looking ladies traditional bikes
that looked well made and specced.

Dont do the hellfords thing.

barry


----------



## wafflycat (10 Oct 2009)

Based on personal experience, I would not buy a bicycle from H*lf*rds. At £250, it's not the requirement to spend more, it's the requirement to be getting a bike in proper working order.


----------



## gavintc (10 Oct 2009)

samanosuke said:


> Risking opening a can of worms, is it really that bad/what could possibly go wrong?....
> 
> r!



I wonder if you will come to rue these comments. The bike itself will be good and reasonably well manufactured. Halfords will not be involved in the process. Halfords will then ask a £5 an hour lad to build the bike from the components in the box. He may well make a 'few' mistakes. If you do decide to buy the bike, take it straight to a real bike shop for a safety inspection. You may find the forks back to front, the gears rubbing and mal-adjusted, the brakes might work. Good luck - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## wafflycat (10 Oct 2009)

^+1


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2009)

gavintc said:


> I wonder if you will come to rue these comments. The bike itself will be good and reasonably well manufactured. Halfords will not be involved in the process. Halfords will then ask a £5 an hour lad to build the bike from the components in the box. He may well make a 'few' mistakes. If you do decide to buy the bike, take it straight to a real bike shop for a safety inspection. You may find the forks back to front, the gears rubbing and mal-adjusted, the brakes might work. Good luck - what could possibly go wrong?



100% Agree!

Looks OK to me too! Was looking for similar for my daughter and there's not much for £250 especially since Dawes prices rocketed. There are some raleigh's available for a similar price IIRC.
To be honest, I like it. My only comment is that the rack might not be the most rigid in the world but will do for basic light duties.
A proprt basic bike for a proper basic price. Agree, just get it looked-over by somebody competent after the Halfrauds spanner monkey has done its bit.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Oct 2009)

Does it have to be a new bike?







£20


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Oct 2009)

Why not get the real thing but used.
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...kw=pashley+princess&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Matthames (10 Oct 2009)

I know somebody who brought the halfords bike, I will try and find out how she is getting on with it when I speak to her next.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Oct 2009)

Matthames said:


> I know somebody who brought the halfords bike, I will try and find out how she is getting on with it when I speak to her next.



I'm having a psychic moment.

She will say " I never use the highest gear"..


----------



## Matthames (10 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I'm having a psychic moment.
> 
> She will say " I never use the highest gear"..



I wonder? The halfords bike only has 3 speeds, whilst I noticed the Pashley Princess has 6.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Oct 2009)

The bike weighs 36 lb.

With every will in the world, no newbie young lady is going to be able to get that up a gentle gradient with the ring and sprocket it has as standard, even in first gear.

From the look of it, it has the bog-standard 46 ring and 18 sprocket.
That's a 50" lowest gear. She'll be working up a sweat on a 3% gradient.

I don't ( after setting up bikes for young ladies ) think she'll find that enjoyable.

Try to talk her into a hybrid with a triple and 9 speed cassette.

Unless, that is, you have no hills within 20 miles of your home.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2009)

Well jimbo...
As kids in hilly devon we went everywhere on old 3 speeds like that, I had a wartime Hercules ladies bike with rod-brakes and never pushed-up a hill. The lowest gears on those sorts of bikes are more than capable of most terrains.


----------



## Arch (10 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> The bike weighs 36 lb.
> 
> With every will in the world, no newbie young lady is going to be able to get that up a gentle gradient with the ring and sprocket it has as standard, even in first gear.
> 
> ...



Nonsense. If she likes the look of the classic, she wants a sit up and beg ladies bike. She may not need more than 3 gears. I use 3 of my 21 on a regular about-town basis. If the gearing is too high, it can be altered by a competent bike shop, whether she gets that one or another make.

I'd agree that if she wants classic she could get something second hand that does fine, and is probably bomb-proof. If she's quailing at the thought of spending £250 and likes the classic look, then she's probably not wanting to ride miles and miles, she probably just wants a bike to get about on (it would be handy to know this actually). 27 speeds on a hybrid would be utterly wasted, and not as easy to maintain/clean as a hub.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2009)

Arch said:


> Nonsense. If she likes the look of the classic, she wants a sit up and beg ladies bike. She may not need more than 3 gears. I use 3 of my 21 on a regular about-town basis. If the gearing is too high, it can be altered by a competent bike shop, whether she gets that one or another make.
> 
> I'd agree that if she wants classic she could get something second hand that does fine, and is probably bomb-proof. If she's quailing at the thought of spending £250 and likes the classic look, then she's probably not wanting to ride miles and miles, she probably just wants a bike to get about on (it would be handy to know this actually). 27 speeds on a hybrid would be utterly wasted, and not as easy to maintain/clean as a hub.



Thank you Arch, sense and reason come in your posts as standard!
Most people don't need 30 gears, People need to learn to pedal again... 
3 gear hubs will get you most places, simple clean reliable and on a sit-up and beg town bike just the ticket.


----------



## Arch (10 Oct 2009)

Thank you. I know we all tend to assume that someone is going to get into cycling and want to do more, and need a 'better' bike, but it's not the case for everyone, and I'd rather someone had a bike they liked to be on, and could cope with in terms of maintenance, than something with more stuff that they end up leaving in the shed because it gives them oily trousers... A gentle 3 spd has been enough for women/men/vicars in sitcoms for decades. 

In my experience, a lot of ladies who've been riding a cheap MTB or something like that, just love the sit up and beg style. The first 4 friends/neighbours I can think of who ride just for transport, ride that sort of bike.

Perhaps the OP could tell us a bit more about where they live, and what sort of riding the GF wants to do?


----------



## samanosuke (10 Oct 2009)

Thanks to all the replies so far! Valid points from everyone 

jimboalee, thanks for the bike offer but it's not her cup of tea =/ We didn't take the weight into account but we'll try and get a rest ride tomorrow.

Thanks for the pashley princess suggestion - personally I think it looks miles better but, again, not her cup of tea (it's the black).

We've been looking around all day, and the only other bike she'll consider is the Dawes Duchess.

As for use, for now it'll just be for casual strolls - she's a bit scared of the roads so won't be riding to work (City, London) until she gains some confidence. Not too hilly around SE london (except the road up to the kebab shops! ooh that's steep!)

I think Arch has got the right idea - she's definitely placed the look/style over performance. Maybe if she gets serious about cycling then we could possibly upgrade if needed?


----------



## wafflycat (10 Oct 2009)

May I make a suggestion? 

What will help your lady gain confidence on roads, wherever they are, is to get some pukka cycle training from a qualified instructor. There are national cycle training standards which have been put together to give the skills & confidence to ride assertively and safely on roads "Bikeability" and designed for adults. 

http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=5116


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2009)

If she gets serious about cycling, you'll be looking at a different kind of bike. But for pootling around the locality, looking and feeling good, then I'm sure the Halfords machine is just fine. Get a decent lock!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Does it have to be a new bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you buy it for £20 or are you selling, Jimbo?


----------



## Arch (11 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> May I make a suggestion?
> 
> What will help your lady gain confidence on roads, wherever they are, is to get some pukka cycle training from a qualified instructor. There are national cycle training standards which have been put together to give the skills & confidence to ride assertively and safely on roads "Bikeability" and designed for adults.
> 
> http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=5116



Very good idea... Also, reading Cyclecraft, of course.

And yes, if she gets hooked, then it's time for n+1 to kick in (the ideal number of bikes to own is n+1, where N is the number currently owned. There's always another kind of bike to hanker after if you're hooked....)


----------



## andyfromotley (11 Oct 2009)

Check these out. A tiny bit more expensive but a very highly regarded bike chain, give em a whirl.

good luck

Andy


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Oct 2009)

I notice two things about the reviews: they're almost all from ladies of a more mature group, and they're all really positive. The latter must count for something. 

As others have said, tho' I think you could do better for less by going second hand, if this rings her bell, I doubt she'd end up disappointed. My missus rides an old Raleigh that's very much that sort of thing, and she likes it a lot. Three gears is a wee bit limiting, but if you just want it to potter round the city....

Also, those Sturmey Archer hub gears just go on for ever, with no need for faffing about.

Looks ok to me.


----------



## upsidedown (11 Oct 2009)

I think that looks rather nice, and much cheaper than a Princess.
Mrs UD has one of those beach cruiser type things, loves it. It weighs about the same as a Nissan Micra but she happily pootles along on it, flowery mdguards and all.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Oct 2009)

http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b591s22p136&rs=gb

...perhaps?


----------



## Tynan (11 Oct 2009)

bet they're a giiggle for trundling around on local on the flat, bikes for people that are frightened of modern bikes I reckons


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Oct 2009)

Tynan said:


> bet they're a giiggle for trundling around on local on the flat, bikes for people that are frightened of modern bikes I reckons


Whenn I worked out in Holland on a regular basis I'd hire a basic gas-pipe 3 speed for commuting from the station, it was perfect for bimbling around on.
Scared a few moped riders on it too!


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you buy it for £20 or are you selling, Jimbo?



Selling.

These type of bikes are worth SOD ALL second hand. I can't drop it for love-nor-money.

I might have to give it away.

How about that OP! Get in your car and come and get it.


----------



## Tony B (12 Oct 2009)

swee said:


> , now she wants a hybrid so its going to be a n+1 for Mrs B.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

Tony B said:


> My missus has one of these, *got it for nothing from recycle*, I did a bit of fettling and it works lovely, that was 3 months ago, now its got flat riser handle bars as she's getting more adventurous [started cycling to work on it], now she wants a hybrid so its going to be a n+1 for Mrs B.



Now why would that be?

3 speed Sturmey ladies bikes. Can't resell them.

If you pay £250 for a 3 speed Sturmey ladies bike, she better LOVE it or you've wasted £250.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Now why would that be?
> 
> 3 speed Sturmey ladies bikes. Can't resell them.
> 
> If you pay £250 for a 3 speed Sturmey ladies bike, she better *LOVE it* or you've wasted £250.



If she does LOVE it, retrofit ring and sprocket so middle ratio is close to 52". 46 x 24 = 50". She'll LOVE you too.


----------



## tyred (12 Oct 2009)

The sad thing is that old ladies three speeds turn up in perfect nick all the time yet men's versions are usually knackered/crashed or unusually large frame size.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

tyred said:


> The sad thing is that old ladies three speeds turn up in perfect nick all the time yet men's versions are usually knackered/crashed or unusually large frame size.



There's an explanation for that.

Ladies 3 speed bikes are ridden two or three times and then left in the shed to gather dust. It's because the gearing is TOO BLOODY HIGH.
Hubby or boyfriend hasn't the savvy to resprocket it and she gives up.

I have resprocketed a dozen or more ladies 3 speed bikes with a 24 tooth and the owner has found "Its like a different bike. Much easier to ride".

Psychology. They know they have a new 'low' gear, so middle gear becomes the chosen gear for accelerating from standstill. Once underway, third is selected for a comfortable cruise.
A little more riding and they are permanently in third, knowing there are TWO gears lower.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

Arch said:


> Nonsense. If she likes the look of the classic, she wants a sit up and beg ladies bike. She may not need more than 3 gears. I use 3 of my 21 on a regular about-town basis. If the gearing is too high, it can be *altered by a competent bike shop*, whether she gets that one or another make.
> 
> I'd agree that if she wants classic she could get something second hand that does fine, and is probably bomb-proof. If she's quailing at the thought of spending £250 and likes the classic look, then she's probably not wanting to ride miles and miles, she probably just wants a bike to get about on (it would be handy to know this actually). 27 speeds on a hybrid would be utterly wasted, and not as easy to maintain/clean as a hub.



The reason I suggest a hybrid triple is because they resell easier when the lady progresses to a road bike.

A Sturmey sprocket can be changed by a competent husband who has a spanner and an electricians screwdriver; a tenner for a new chain and a bar of soap to wash his hands afterwards before receiving hug and kiss off wife.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2009)

I have a Dawes 3 speed SA and always found the gearing to be perfect on it. It's at the back of my parents' shed at the moment though and I haven't tried it out since I've really got into cycling. It'd be interesting to see how I get on with it now. I'll have to check out the size of the sprocket.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

http://www.dawescycles.com/p-134-haarlem-ladies.aspx

This is Dawes '09 ladies Sturmey 3 speed bike.

It has a 38T ring to a 20T sprocket.

Which gives a 38" low, 51" middle and a 68" top.

What have I been saying?

Dawes and I are members of the coven.
Non-serious cyclists - stay away fools.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.dawescycles.com/p-134-haarlem-ladies.aspx
> 
> This is *Dawes '09* ladies Sturmey 3 speed bike.
> 
> ...



Mine's a rather older vintage. Think mid 1980s.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Mine's a rather older vintage. Think mid 1980s.



I'm starting to sweat because I have a feeling that they were 44T ring to 20T sprocket in those days and a 26" wheel size.

That would make it 43, 57 and 76" gears.

75 rpm for 12.5 mph in middle.

Those were the days of 'Grind, grind, grind'.

Nowadays, the ladies like lower gearing for a higher cadence.


----------



## Arch (12 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Nowadays, the ladies like lower gearing for a higher cadence.



I blame the decline of the liberty bodice myself.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I'm starting to sweat because I have a feeling that they were 44T ring to 20T sprocket in those days and a 26" wheel size.
> 
> That would make it 43, 57 and 76" gears.
> 
> ...



I used to cruise comfortably in 3rd. I think the wheel was bigger than a 26". Sorry, I can't put you out of your misery as I don't have the bike at home any more. It's a Lady Diploma in Glacier Blue if you want to do some research.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2009)

Sorry for the thread hijack OP. I actually like the look of that Halfords bike.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Oct 2009)

I'm back home now.

The gen I have on that bike says it had a cottered steel chainset of 38 teeth.

Much the same gearing as the 2009 bike.

Fully encased chain?? Chaincase.

Looks like a Young lady student's bike in one of the University Cities ??? Wicker basket?

Not the kind of bike to go on a Brevet Populaire, but OK up a wine bar car park ramp.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I'm back home now.
> 
> The gen I have on that bike says it had a cottered steel chainset of 38 teeth.
> 
> ...



No basket. It came with a back rack. It doesn't look quite so traditional as the current Diploma but has swept back handlebars and a straight rather than curved step through. Not sure about the chain. I think it's at least partially encased.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Selling.
> 
> These type of bikes are worth SOD ALL second hand. I can't drop it for love-nor-money.
> 
> ...



Dunno about that. Round where I live it's all the yummy mummies want right now. I just did a quick trip to fleabay - this is the one I got 'er indores a few years back for, I think it was, £35. Mostly they seem to go for £40+.


----------



## HJ (12 Oct 2009)

samanosuke said:


> Risking opening a can of worms, is it really that bad/what could possibly go wrong?....
> 
> *My girlfriend insist that £250 for a bike is a lot*, but if spending a bit more can prevent a nightmare, I wouldn't mind doing just that.
> 
> ...



Sorry but, your girlfriend, is very wrong, £250 is very cheap for a bike, it really is in Bike Shaped Object (BSO) territory, if you can stretch the budget you will get something much better...


----------



## wafflycat (12 Oct 2009)

Sorry... as much as I loathe BSOs, £250 is *not* BSO territory, it should be entirely possible to get a *basic* *working* *servicable* bike for that amount. Admittedly there is some crud about for that price, but it is also possible to get something basic that works properly.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2009)

Waffles speaketh the sense. I got a really quite decent 4 speed hub-geared bike a few years back - Halfords flogged it for £230.
To the bloke who a year later flogged it to me for £35 having ridden it twice :smug:


----------



## andyfromotley (12 Oct 2009)

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...ID=18345&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c018345

with the link this time!!! Strech to some of these and she'll be very happy!


----------



## samanosuke (13 Oct 2009)

jimboalee said:


> How about that OP! Get in your car and come and get it.



Thanks for the offer! no really!  However, I think my gf sees the bike more like an accessory, like her shoes - if it doesn't tick the right boxes (in this case, the looks), it'll probably just get left in the shed. 


So on Sunday, we decided to give Halfords a visit and get a test ride. Unfortunately, they only had one left in stock (in a box). We've seen it in person before and it really is striking and very nice looking.

Of course she was disappointed, so I took her to a local cycles UK store. She immediately fell for the Pashley Princess (I know it was mentioned before, but I guess all bikes look better in person! ) . So, she's now infatuated by the Pashley, and is not phased by price tag. Just waiting for her workplace to set up the cycle scheme now.

Thanks for all the input guys! Phew!


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Oct 2009)

That's great news! She needs a bike she'll love and want to actually get out and ride. The Pashley will be pretty good value under the cycle to work scheme.


----------



## Liddington (13 Oct 2009)

Try looking at the website for Bobbin's cycles (sorry, no link). They specialize in upright cycles and accessories for ladies who want to look chic. I think the Pashley Poppy looks particularly good but there's plenty to choose from.


----------



## jimboalee (13 Oct 2009)

Now I know where you are coming from.

The Pash Princess Classic. 
3 speed Sturmey - check the sprocket size. Can be regeared.
Sturmey hub drums - Front will pitch her into the wicker basket.
Brooks, beautiful Brooks.
Skirt guard.

Red Kite Cycles had one and found it difficult to sell. I think they sent it back to Stratford unsold.

Girls in Solihull don't see bicycles as fashion accessories, I suppose.


----------



## kewb (13 Oct 2009)

andyfromotley said:


> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...ID=18345&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c018345
> 
> with the link this time!!! Strech to some of these and she'll be very happy!



i was just writing a post about a bike i saw ,stopped looked at your post and there it was the carmel 3 ,looks fantastic you can just picture a french padre cycling to mass on it or butch cassidy free styling in a field on it , nice spec uber stylized bike imho


----------

